# Mis 3 inversiones para ganar 100.000€ con cada una.



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

En enero 2020 entré en NVAX con 3.000 acciones a 4$. Las vendí a 8$ dos semanas más tarde. 1 año después llegaron a 300$ (1.000.000$ no ganados).

El 2016 compré 123.000 Dogecoin por 1.000$ que 2019 vendí por 400$ para comprar una pantalla de PC, aburrido por que no se movía. Llegó a 0,70$ (85.000$ no ganados).

El 2020, compré 3.800 TOMO a 0,59$, el año pasado la app no iba y la desisnstalé para ver si me entraba después y me olvidé que no tenía la semilla apuntada, Wallet al limbo. Llegó a 4$, no es para tanto pero a saber a donde llegará.

El mismo 2020 compré 10 ethereum 200$ y las vendí a 1.000$, llegó a 4.000$.

*Hago la introducción para que comprobéis que soy un nefasto inversor pero que situándome en activos soy un hacha, las cosas como son.*

-------------------

Dicho esto sin quererlo casi, me he quedado con 3 inversiones de lo más variopintas:

- 10.000 acciones de *CTIC*, 5.000 a 1$ y 5.000 a 2,50$. Objetivo 100.000$ antes de fin de año (acción a 15$). Empresa tipo NVAX, una biotecnológica chicharrera. En *noviembre* tiene uno de los clásicos "Día D" que la acción se dispara o se hunde. Parece bastante favorable el aprobado por lo que ya tendríamos los 100.000€ (en realidad manejo la cifra de 30$ si sale bien).

- 5.000€ en Riskmoon, ahora llamado *DPS (DeepSpace)*. Entre _Buy the Dip_ y _Buy the Dip_, entre promediar y demás he acabado con 5.000€ invertidos en esta mierda, literal. Una shitcoin de tomo y lomo, pero que últimamente el proyecto a ido tomando una mejor forma, cambiando de nombre, de equipo, bajado el supply de 1 cuatrillón a 100 millones y enfocando bien el proyecto. Entre todo, si vuelve a los ath ya tenemos los 100.000€. La nueva moneda saldrá en 0,02$ aprox, tendría que llegar a 0,5$ para eso. Todo dependerá del mercado de las criptos. Espero *objetivo para el verano que viene.*

- 12.000€ en el proyecto *Earth 2*. Estos no han sido como los de Riskmoon, los he ido metiendo a conciencia y he llegado al punto que me siento cómodo con la inversión. Los 2.500€ aprox, generados en el _juego_ los he reinvertido, de modo que tenemos un monto de unos 15.000€ invertidos. Ni idea del objetivo, ni los 100.000€ ni el 1M€, principalmente estoy en este no para lograr grandes ganancias (que también claro) si no para ser parte del proyecto y vivir su evolución. Lo dicho, ni idea del objetivo en esta, todo dependerá de cómo evoluciona el proyecto, si implementan cripto, si el juego llega a ser bueno, etc.

¿Como lo veis? ¿Pilláis sitio en _guano_?


----------



## alexxxmf (18 Ago 2021)

A ver si te sale bien la jugada. Me sumo a hacer un seguimiento de tu experimento. Por cierto una de mis jugadas degen tambien fue comprar riskmoon, a ver que tal sale...


----------



## Efraim (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Dicho esto sin quererlo casi, me he quedado con 3 inversiones de lo más variopintas:
> 
> - 10.000 acciones de CTIC, 5.000 a 1$ y 5.000 a 2,50$. Objetivo 100.000$ antes de fin de año. Empresa tipo NVAX, una biotecnológica chicharrera. En noviembre tiene uno de los clásicos "Día D" que la acción se dispara o se hunde. Parece bastante favorable el aprobado por lo que ya tendríamos los 100.000€ (en realidad manejo la cifra de 30$ si sale bien).



Hombre, si compraste a 1$ ya le has sacado un pellizco ¿no? 

Pero a lo que voy: si se trata de jugártela con farmachicharros ¿no es mejor -ya puestos- comprar calls? Al menos, eso es lo que yo hago con los (pocos) cuartos que reservo para comprar acciones como si estuviera en un casino: buscar farmas con poca capitalización y un precio de pocos dólares (para que el precio de las opciones sea nanejable, se entiende). Cuando tienen bajadas importantes compro unas call (a veces leaps, de larga duración) y a esperar. Si tiene una subida importante voy vendiendo algunas para reducir riesgos, y conservo otras pocas por si siguiera subiendo, y así. Me parece una forma más atractiva de ir en plan kamikaze. Es verdad que comprando acciones al menos las conservas en las caídas, mientras que las opciones las pierdes, pero las farmas pequeñas suelen ser zombies financieros que de hecho dependen de conseguir un pelotazo con algún fármaco, y cuando no les salen las cosas se van al guano igualmente, así que la diferencia entre conservar acciones sin casi valor y perder la opción tampco es tan significativa.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

alexxxmf dijo:


> A ver si te sale bien la jugada. Me sumo a hacer un seguimiento de tu experimento. Por cierto una de mis jugadas degen tambien fue comprar riskmoon, a ver que tal sale...



En menuda mierda entramos en su día XD

Ahora tiene un poco mejor pinta pero aún así..


----------



## dcisneros (18 Ago 2021)

q te vaya lindo


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

Efraim dijo:


> Hombre, si compraste a 1$ ya le has sacado un pellizco ¿no?
> 
> Pero a lo que voy: si se trata de jugártela con farmachicharros ¿no es mejor -ya puestos- comprar calls? Al menos, eso es lo que yo hago con los (pocos) cuartos que reservo para comprar acciones como si estuviera en un casino: buscar farmas con poca capitalización y un precio de pocos dólares (para que el precio de las opciones sea nanejable, se entiende). Cuando tienen bajadas importantes compro unas call (a veces leaps, de larga duración) y a esperar. Si tiene una subida importante voy vendiendo algunas para reducir riesgos, y conservo otras pocas por si siguiera subiendo, y así. Me parece una forma más atractiva de ir en plan kamikaze. Es verdad que comprando acciones al menos las conservas en las caídas, mientras que las opciones las pierdes, pero las farmas pequeñas suelen ser zombies financieros que de hecho dependen de conseguir un pelotazo con algún fármaco, y cuando no les salen las cosas se van al guano igualmente, así que la diferencia entre conservar acciones sin casi valor y perder la opción tampco es tan significativa.



Tienes toda la razón y las estuve mirando pero es que no lo acabo de pillar del todo. Leí otras posibilidades de comprar calls y puts, cubrir unos con otros y no sé qué historias que me pierdo del todo. Aparte mi broker tiene opciones sólo en unas pocas acciones. Pero bueno, como dices en este caso tengo buena entrada con la mitad en 1$ por lo que si baja no lo perdería todo.


----------



## alexxxmf (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En menuda mierda entramos en su día XD
> 
> Ahora tiene un poco mejor pinta pero aún así..



Es lo que tienen las jugadas degen, algunas te salen bien, otras "meh!" y otras como el culo. La cuestion es no meter un % muy grande de tu capital disponible para invertir/especular. A mi por ahora de la parte degen, me compensan con creces los x20/x30 con algun -90% que ha habido.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Sep 2021)

Para actualizar y aunque el primer objetivo lo tenemos para mirar en noviembre, todo sigue igual, a esperas de movimientos de mercado.

Actualizamos de paso el objetivo en Earth 2, pasamos objetivo de 100.000€ a 1.000.000€. ¿Cuando? Cuando saquen la cripto, que a saber cuando es.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Sep 2021)

comiendo pollas como tu padre los ganaras antes


----------



## mipireicoa (22 Sep 2021)

Cada día me despierto odiándome a mí misma por no haber invertido en dodgecoin solo porque "es un meme, no lo vale tanto"


----------



## Lambo2019 (22 Sep 2021)

MARA


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> Cada día me despierto odiándome a mí misma por no haber invertido en dodgecoin solo porque "es un meme, no lo vale tanto"



En que plataforma lo vendian?


----------



## Jebediah (23 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En que plataforma lo vendian?



Yo las tuve en el monedero Cryptonator, ahora lo puedes comprar en cualquier sitio, Binance, Coinbase y demás.


----------



## Elbrujo (23 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo las tuve en el monedero Cryptonator, ahora lo puedes comprar en cualquier sitio, Binance, Coinbase y demás.



Tengo la sensacion de que las criptos que pasan a los grandes como coinbase ya no pegan petardazos como cuando son poco conocidas


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Sep 2021)

No creo a los que dicen que todo les sale bien. Muestra también las perdidas que tuviste.
Incluso Buffet hace malas eleccionsa.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Sep 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> No creo a los que dicen que todo les sale bien. Muestra también las perdidas que tuviste.
> Incluso Buffet hace malas eleccionsa.



Si te parece que me ha salido bien habiendo dejado de ganar 1.000.000€ y haber ganado 10.000€ pues bien, no son pérdidas pero me dejó bien jodido durante unos meses, por salud mental prefiero perder 2.000€ a dejar de ganar 1.000.000€, y te lo digo después de sufrir los dos.

Evidentemente, he perdido muchas veces, 3 veces he perdido prácticamente todo lo invertido, llevo 15 años en esto (desde los 18). Pero las inversiones que vienen al caso son de cripto y las que tengo en marcha ahora mismo por lo que comentar una inversión en Quabit de hace 10 años en el que perdí 15.000€ pues como que no viene al caso.

En criptos me metí en 2016 en Dogecoin por probar con 1.000€ y perdí 600€ como digo, y en 2020 entré en Tomo y Ethereum, es difícil haber perdido pasta entrando en esas fecha en cualquier cripto que entraras, y sin embargo perdí en Dogecoin, que habiendo aguantado un añito más sacaba buena tajada.

En este momento, en CTIC estoy ganando algo, (en noviembre petardazo a 30$); en DPS ahora mismo perdiendo un poco pero estuve con 850€ (-7.000€) casi se abandonó la moneda; y en Earth2 hay quien dice que es una estafa por lo que estaría perdiendo 15.000€, el que no arriesga gana poco.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que las criptos que pasan a los grandes como coinbase ya no pegan petardazos como cuando son poco conocidas



Claro, cuando la moneda es _nueva/poco conocida_ tiene un market cap. bajo por lo que las subidas pueden ser enormes, una vez la moneda sube mucho y tiene un market cap. considerable, se necesita mucho dinero para moverla y ya suelen estar estar listadas en Binance y demás. El truco del almendruco es pillarlas _jovencitas_, pero el peligro es mucho mayor también. Hablo de criptos .


----------



## mipireicoa (23 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En que plataforma lo vendian?



Recuerdo haber visto anuncios en facebook donde me parece haber leído que en Binance, pero ahora en el exchange que quieras puedes comprarlos.


----------



## mipireicoa (23 Sep 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que las criptos que pasan a los grandes como coinbase ya no pegan petardazos como cuando son poco conocidas



No sé si esté relacionado con el aumento de su liquidez, pero una vez dejan de ser mainstream y pasan a ser de la cultura pop de las criptos (si es que eso tiene algún sentido), dejan de ser algo deseable. Empiezan a ser un "bueno, ahí está dodgecoin que hace unos meses la petó pero ahora solo es dodgecoin, el que hace unos meses la petó". Por eso las nuevas criptos que salen tampoco me atraen mucho (yo que no aprendo lecciones), si pudiese, conservaría BIitcoin y Ethereum


----------



## derepen (25 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En enero 2020 entré en NVAX con 3.000 acciones a 4$. Las vendí a 8$ dos semanas más tarde. 1 año más tarde llegaron a 300$ (1.000.000$)
> 
> El 2016 compré 123.000 Dogecoin por 1.000$ que 2019 vendí por 400$ para comprar una pantalla de PC, aburrido por que no se movía. Llegó a 0,70$ (85.000$)
> 
> ...



El de earth 2 no me aparece en coinmarketcap, ¿es normal?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> No sé si esté relacionado con el aumento de su liquidez, pero una vez dejan de ser mainstream y pasan a ser de la cultura pop de las criptos (si es que eso tiene algún sentido), dejan de ser algo deseable. Empiezan a ser un "bueno, ahí está dodgecoin que hace unos meses la petó pero ahora solo es dodgecoin, el que hace unos meses la petó". Por eso las nuevas criptos que salen tampoco me atraen mucho (yo que no aprendo lecciones), si pudiese, conservaría BIitcoin y Ethereum



_dodgeViperc_oin XD


----------



## Jebediah (25 Sep 2021)

derepen dijo:


> El de earth 2 no me aparece en coinmarketcap, ¿es normal?



Earth 2 es aún simplemente un proyecto de mundo virtual, por ahora de compra de terrenos virtuales, se supone que en algún momento sacarán una cripto pero ni se sabe.


----------



## derepen (25 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Earth 2 es aún simplemente un proyecto de mundo virtual, por ahora de compra de terrenos virtuales, se supone que en algún momento sacarán una cripto pero ni se sabe.



¿y tú has comprado terrenos? ¿Cómo has invertido?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Sep 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿y tú has comprado terrenos? ¿Cómo has invertido?



Sí, por ahora sólo puedes invertir comprando terrenos.


----------



## Lambo2019 (26 Sep 2021)

MARATHON DIGITAL HOLDINGS


----------



## antoniussss (27 Sep 2021)

psss voy hasta arriba de opciones de pharmamar cuando estaban en 68 hace unos meses, abrí hilo incluso.

Holdeare hasta el 31/03/2022 como un campeon.


----------



## mipireicoa (27 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _dodgeViperc_oin XD



No entiendo la referencia


----------



## Scarjetas (27 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En enero 2020 entré en NVAX con 3.000 acciones a 4$. Las vendí a 8$ dos semanas más tarde. 1 año más tarde llegaron a 300$ (1.000.000$)
> 
> El 2016 compré 123.000 Dogecoin por 1.000$ que 2019 vendí por 400$ para comprar una pantalla de PC, aburrido por que no se movía. Llegó a 0,70$ (85.000$)
> 
> ...



Mucha suerte conforero


----------



## Jebediah (27 Sep 2021)

mipireicoa dijo:


> No entiendo la referencia



Nada, que es Dogecoin, Dodge es la marca de coches. Saludos.


----------



## mipireicoa (28 Sep 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Nada, que es Dogecoin, Dodge es la marca de coches. Saludos.



Es que la tenía super fácil, juré toda mi vida que era dodge. Acabamos de contemplar un efecto mandela, si definimos efecto mandela como "una persona que se acordaba mal del nombre porque es super tonta". Saludos


----------



## Jebediah (23 Oct 2021)

Actualización express: 

- *CTIC *sigue quieta a la espera del día D a finales de noviembre.
- *Earth 2 *idem, a la espera que saquen la cripto, si lo hacen.
- *DeepSpace (DPS)* ya lo tenemos a 0,13$, buena subida y noticias, el proyecto avanza muy bien. Tiene mucho recorrido, nuestro primer objetivo son los 0,5$ para lograr los 100.000$ pero ya se habla de los 5$ como objetivo, aún en los 5$ tendría un market cap de $250 millones, no sería ninguna locura alcanzarlos, ahí tendríamos ya 1M$. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## austral (24 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> En enero 2020 entré en NVAX con 3.000 acciones a 4$. Las vendí a 8$ dos semanas más tarde. 1 año más tarde llegaron a 300$ (1.000.000$)
> 
> El 2016 compré 123.000 Dogecoin por 1.000$ que 2019 vendí por 400$ para comprar una pantalla de PC, aburrido por que no se movía. Llegó a 0,70$ (85.000$)
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es la aprobación que se espera en noviembre en CTIC?
Si es tan esperada, ¿Porque va a x6 (de 2,50$ a 15$)? se que es una bio y tienen subidas explosivas, pero muchas tras aprobaciones ni han llegado a x2....el lunes a ADMP le aprobó la FDA un medicamento importante y subió un 30% y luego ha terminado la semana en rojo.
CTIC capitaliza 250 millones
ADMP capitaliza 160 millones
Así que la baja capitalización tampoco me valdría
Curiosidad
Aunque reconozco que a veces las bios hacen subidas sorprendentes


----------



## Jebediah (24 Oct 2021)

austral dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la aprobación que se espera en noviembre en CTIC?
> Si es tan esperada, ¿Porque va a x6 (de 2,50$ a 15$)? se que es una bio y tienen subidas explosivas, pero muchas tras aprobaciones ni han llegado a x2....el lunes a ADMP le aprobó la FDA un medicamento importante y subió un 30% y luego ha terminado la semana en rojo.
> CTIC capitaliza 250 millones
> ADMP capitaliza 160 millones
> ...



Tiene la aprobación del Pacritinib, un fármaco que vienen desarróllanos desde el 2008, aunque ya les rechazaron hace como 3 años en busca de más información y pruebas. Ahora en la fase 2 tuvieron mejores resultados que el mejor tratamiento actual del mercado; parece que la aprobación está cantada, ya están contratando a gente para la comercialización del producto pero vete a saber, no sería la primera vez que un aprobado fácil sea un fiasco.

La valoración de 15$ es simplemente un objetivo pero en cuanto a market cap. contando en este momento con $250M de market cap _sin nada_, con este fármaco aprobado, con el mercado que tiene y la necesidad que hay para un tratamiento mejor, debería llegar a unos $2.000M, sería lo lógico, pero como dices luego algunos quedan a la par, otros suben mucho y otros incluso bajan. Yo espero que suba bien, claro.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Oct 2021)

Un 100% con el primer paquete, con el segundo por ahora más o menos a la par. Noviembre nos dará el resultado, pero no venderé nada hasta entonces. La cagada en NVAX me viene quitando el sueño así que con esta hasta el final.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Actualización express:
> 
> - *CTIC *sigue quieta a la espera del día D a finales de noviembre.
> - *Earth 2 *idem, a la espera que saquen la cripto, si lo hacen.
> - *DeepSpace (DPS)* ya lo tenemos a 0,13$, buena subida y noticias, el proyecto avanza muy bien. Tiene mucho recorrido, nuestro primer objetivo son los 0,5$ para lograr los 100.000$ pero ya se habla de los 5$ como objetivo, aún en los 5$ tendría un market cap de $250 millones, no sería ninguna locura alcanzarlos, ahí tendríamos ya 1M$. El tiempo dirá.



*DPS *a $0,20, no para. Cumpliendo plazos para alcanzar los $0,5 a fin de año.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (25 Oct 2021)

Esto suena interesante piyo sirio


----------



## khalil (25 Oct 2021)

Me uno


----------



## jonathan (26 Oct 2021)

Pito sillo


----------



## Jacda (26 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Tiene la aprobación del Pacritinib, un fármaco que vienen desarróllanos desde el 2008, aunque ya les rechazaron hace como 3 años en busca de más información y pruebas. Ahora en la fase 2 tuvieron mejores resultados que el mejor tratamiento actual del mercado; parece que la aprobación está cantada, ya están contratando a gente para la comercialización del producto pero vete a saber, no sería la primera vez que un aprobado fácil sea un fiasco.
> 
> La valoración de 15$ es simplemente un objetivo pero en cuanto a market cap. contando en este momento con $250M de market cap _sin nada_, con este fármaco aprobado, con el mercado que tiene y la necesidad que hay para un tratamiento mejor, debería llegar a unos $2.000M, sería lo lógico, pero como dices luego algunos quedan a la par, otros suben mucho y otros incluso bajan. Yo espero que suba bien, claro.



Hola
Lo que leo es que el Pacritinib es un farmaco para mielofibrosis y trombocitopenia, consideradas enfermedades raras. No es un farmaco para el gran publico.









Pacritinib adopta la aprobación para el tratamiento de la mielofibrosis con trombocitopenia grave


Pacritinib, que busca la aprobación de la FDA como tratamiento para pacientes con mielofibrosis (MF) con trombocitopenia grave con recuentos de plaquetas inferiores a 50 x 109 / L , había completado previamente su nueva solicitud de fármaco.




www.konsultasyon.net


----------



## Jebediah (26 Oct 2021)

Jacda dijo:


> Hola
> Lo que leo es que el Pacritinib es un farmaco para mielofibrosis y trombocitopenia, consideradas enfermedades raras. No es un farmaco para el gran publico.
> 
> 
> ...



Correct, por eso espero un x6 y no un x60.


----------



## derepen (26 Oct 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Correct, por eso espero un x6 y no un x60.



¿Qué piensas de XETA y KDA?









Xeta Reality price today, XETA to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Xeta Reality price, XETA market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





XETA es un petardo pero si en lugar de timar a la gente van sacando cosillas, ¿Crees que puede repetir lo de deepspace?









Kadena price today, KDA to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Kadena price, KDA market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





Añado a la duda tu opinión sobre samoyedcoin:









Samoyedcoin price today, SAMO to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Samoyedcoin price, SAMO market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## Jebediah (27 Oct 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas de XETA y KDA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea, no los conozco ya lo siento.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (27 Oct 2021)

Me he sentido identificado con tu aventura en NVAX.

La mía fue peor, ya que comprada a 4$ , después de años holdeando la vendí a perdidas dos meses antes de que pegara el petardazo.

Tenía 5000 acciones, declaradas en el 720 y todo........na, no era el momento.

Con Bitcoin me pasó algo parecido, dejé pasta a un amigo (pasta que era para comprar BTC a finales de 2012). La pasta del colega no he vuelto a verla, al colega tampoco y los BTC ´s se convirtieron en apenas unos 0,0..de btc por quitarme el gusanillo.

En fin. Cosas que pasan.


----------



## khalil (27 Oct 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Me he sentido identificado con tu aventura en NVAX.
> 
> La mía fue peor, ya que comprada a 4$ , después de años holdeando la vendí a perdidas dos meses antes de que pegara el petardazo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tan sinceras palabras, se echan de menos en un foro donde todo el mundo cobra de 3000 para arriba y gasta 20cm de rabo

Todos hemos tenido cagadas de estas. Recuerdo perfectamente un día hablando con amigos de una nueva moneda que acabaa de salir y que habia oido que iba a ser un pelotazo, no se cuanto costaría pero no creo que mas de 15 o 20 pavos como mucho por aquel entonces., a mi me molaba y mis colegas se descojonaron de mi y siguieron hablando de motos, al final me deje llevar con mis 20 años por la corriente social y lo olvidé... me acuerdo como si fuera ayer, estábamos tomando una de bravas y una de calamares... que gilipollas...


----------



## Jebediah (27 Oct 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Me he sentido identificado con tu aventura en NVAX.
> 
> La mía fue peor, ya que comprada a 4$ , después de años holdeando la vendí a perdidas dos meses antes de que pegara el petardazo.
> 
> ...



Putadas de las inversiones... no sé si con más dinero pero saldremos más fuertes eso seguro XD


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Actualizamos:

*CTIC* $2,60 a la espera del aprobado (o no).

* Earth 2*, noviembre es el 1er aniversario del proyecto, adelantan que habrá muchas y grandes novedades como por ejemplo el primer juego dentro del proyecto; habrá que verlo porque hasta ahora habla mucho y hace poco el jefazo Shane.

*DeepSpace (DPS)*, el que mejor y más rápido está dando los pasos, hacen todo lo que anuncian y van muy rápido, ya está en $0,36, ayer un influencer hizo un video y ha subido un 100% además de nuevos holders. Ya alcanzamos los 5.000 por lo que habrá novedades; aún faltan muchas cosas por venir antes de fin de año. Estamos cerca de los $0,50 para lograr los $100.000.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Actualizamos:
> 
> *CTIC* $2,60 a la espera del aprobado (o no).
> 
> ...



Pues listo, $100.000 alcanzados en *DeepSpace DPS*, ya está a 0,50$. Si alguien ha seguido la recomendación y quiere vender bien. Yo seguiré dentro con nuevo objetivo en los $5, hay muchas noticias que irán saliendo hasta final de año.


----------



## mol (11 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues listo, $100.000 alcanzados en *DeepSpace DPS*, ya está a 0,50$. Si alguien ha seguido la recomendación y quiere vender bien. Yo seguiré dentro con nuevo objetivo en los $5, hay muchas noticias que irán saliendo hasta final de año.



Ya has conseguido 100k USD desde que abriste el hilo ? enhorabuena


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (11 Nov 2021)

no olvides pagar a hacienda unos 136.000€ de todas tus ganancias.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> comiendo pollas como tu padre los ganaras antes



Un saludo desde el coño de tu madre.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> no olvides pagar a hacienda unos 136.000€ de todas tus ganancias.



Serían creo que 23.000, pero no he vendido nada por lo que no he ganado nada aún.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Un saludo desde el coño de tu madre.



cuantas pollas llevas ya? 100? ya puedes comprarte unas jindra ahora a 11, que es cuando las voy a vender yo

saludos chaperazo


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (11 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Serían creo que 23.000, pero no he vendido nada por lo que no he ganado nada aún.



yo creo que no, a ojo de buen cubero el IRPF que pagas por unos beneficios de 300.000€ es sobre un 35-40% o algo más por los tramos en cómputo global 

calculadora no he usado pero 23.000 ni de coña. Vamos, para pagar 23.000 de IRPF tienes que haber ganado sobre los 80.000€ porque a partir del tramo al 40 y pico% te penaliza cosa mala

a no ser que seas medio listo y lo tributes en distintos tramos en distintos años fiscales y así la hostia en el tramo alto sea más digerible al meter más a los tramos "reducidos"


----------



## Jebediah (11 Nov 2021)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> yo creo que no, a ojo de buen cubero el IRPF que pagas por unos beneficios de 300.000€ es sobre un 35-40% o algo más por los tramos en cómputo global
> 
> calculadora no he usado pero 23.000 ni de coña. Vamos, para pagar 23.000 de IRPF tienes que haber ganado sobre los 80.000€ porque a partir del tramo al 40 y pico% te penaliza cosa mala
> 
> a no ser que seas medio listo y lo tributes en distintos tramos en distintos años fiscales y así la hostia en el tramo alto sea más digerible al meter más a los tramos "reducidos"



Bueno, por ahora los $100.000 se han alcanzado en una sola inversión, las otras dos están lejos aún.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2021)

*Deepspace DPS *en $0,75, llegamos a los $150k, a la espera de los 5$ a por el millón. Si salen todas las novedades antes de fin de año podría ser. Lo mismo se va a $0, que no se nos olvide que sigue siendo una _shitcoin_.

*CTIC *y *Earth 2*, a la espera de final de mes.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

*Deepspace DPS* en $0,50, bajó desde los $0,8 a $0,43, casi un -50% desde el ATH, nada fuera de lo normal. El top50 sigue sin vender nada, lo que es buena señal, seguimos con el objetivo de los $5 a por el millón.

*CTIC *y *Earth 2*, siguen a la espera, *CTIC *con goteo a la baja cada día, si sigue así cuando llegue el _Día D_ está en $0 XD.


----------



## khalil (25 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> *Deepspace DPS* en $0,50, bajó desde los $0,8 a $0,43, casi un -50% desde el ATH, nada fuera de lo normal. El top50 sigue sin vender nada, lo que es buena señal, seguimos con el objetivo de los $5 a por el millón.
> 
> *CTIC *y *Earth 2*, siguen a la espera, *CTIC *con goteo a la baja cada día, si sigue así cuando llegue el _Día D_ está en $0 XD.



Sabes si se listará en algún exchange Earth 2 cuando salga?


----------



## ElectricWizard (25 Nov 2021)

Enhorabuena por el pelotazo en DPS, ¿con que exchange las pillaste?


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

khalil dijo:


> Sabes si se listará en algún exchange Earth 2 cuando salga?



No hay ninguna noticia aún.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el pelotazo en DPS, ¿con que exchange las pillaste?



Con Pancake.


----------



## ElectricWizard (25 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Con Pancake.



Boh, a ver si encuentro algo para enterarme de como funciona lo del pancake. Pensaba que solo era un swap


----------



## derepen (25 Nov 2021)

Creo que es un error no sacar al menos 20k, pero es tu bolsillo.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

ElectricWizard dijo:


> Boh, a ver si encuentro algo para enterarme de como funciona lo del pancake. Pensaba que solo era un swap



Yo en su día compré desde Pancake pero ahora tienen más modos, la más simple desde la misma página de DEEPSPACE - Play to Earn Crypto se hace en un instante con un swap de BNB a DPS.


----------



## Jebediah (25 Nov 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Creo que es un error no sacar al menos 20k, pero es tu bolsillo.



Sí, se me pasa por la cabeza más de una vez pero no me decido, le veo mucho potencial y me daría rabia no aprovechar la subida con todas las monedas, pero cierto es que sacando unos 20k ya quedaría cubierto como si va a 0.


----------



## derepen (25 Nov 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Sí, se me pasa por la cabeza más de una vez pero no me decido, le veo mucho potencial y me daría rabia no aprovechar la subida con todas las monedas, pero cierto es que sacando unos 20k ya quedaría cubierto como si va a 0.



Ante la duda saca al menos lo que metiste porque si el proyecto se va a la mierda te vas a cagar en todo.

A mí me gusta retirar la inversión y dejar correr los beneficios, así duermo tranquilo.

¿Sigues pensando que los otros dos proyectos pueden dispararse?

¿recomiendas entrar aún?


----------



## Piotr (27 Nov 2021)

enhorabuena por tu inversión, pero el gráfico pinta mal, saca la inversión inicial + compras navideñas, porque parece que llegamos a fin de ciclo


----------



## Jebediah (27 Nov 2021)

Piotr dijo:


> enhorabuena por tu inversión, pero el gráfico pinta mal, saca la inversión inicial + compras navideñas, porque parece que llegamos a fin de ciclo



Nadaa, ¡todo o nada! Estas pequeñas monedas funcionan por noticias y en diciembre se supone que vienen buenas. Habrá que esperar...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (28 Nov 2021)

Piotr dijo:


> enhorabuena por tu inversión, pero el gráfico pinta mal, saca la inversión inicial + compras navideñas, porque parece que llegamos a fin de ciclo



Hola.
Ando con esa idea en la cabeza.
Que nunca se sabe pero..., no sé quién va va a meter todo a crypto tal y como anda el mercado. Más bien empezarán a sacar no? Yo lo digo son tener ni idea. Tu qué opinas? Que señales ves del final del ciclo? A cuanto podrían llegar las correcciones?
Si sabes algo y por conocer otras opiniones. Tanta gente metida y no se habla nada de esto


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

Estamos a 1 de diciembre y ya hay jaleo, va a ser un mes d elo más movido.

A *CTIC *le alargan la vista en 3 meses, por lo que tendrá una bajada importante, a seguir esperando.

*Deepspace DPS*, tiene trabajo para mantener los $0.4, algunas ballenitas van soltando poco a poco recogiendo ganancias y los peques van entrando, a largo plazo es una buena noticia pero a corto la cotización se resiente. A la espera de los avancen que vienen en diciembre. Sigo pensando que puede terminar el mes en $5, siempre que lleguen las actualizaciones puntualmente.

*Earth 2* cumple por ahora mi sueño húmedo, anuncian que el essence será la cripto. De primeras van a hacer un airdrop entre los usuarios que ya tienen terrenos para recompersarlos. Falta por ver cómo irá la cosa, que supply tendrá, a cuánto saldrá, si estará en algún exchange para la compra venta fuera del juego, etc.

Sea como fuere, un mes interesante por delante.


----------



## derepen (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Estamos a 1 de diciembre y ya hay jaleo, va a ser un mes d elo más movido.
> 
> A *CTIC *le alargan la vista en 3 meses, por lo que tendrá una bajada importante, a seguir esperando.
> 
> ...



¿Se puede comprar essence? En otras palabras, ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de entrar en Earth 2?


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar essence? En otras palabras, ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de entrar en Earth 2?



Por ahora los dan los terrenos dentro del juego, no se puede comprar. Pero no hay ninguna información de cómo irá la cosa, si se podrá comprar vender fuera de earth 2, de cuanto será el supply, etc. Los rumores dicen que su valor de salida puede se de $0.0125, calculado en base a lo que cuesta poner la EPL en las propiedades.


----------



## derepen (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Por ahora los dan los terrenos dentro del juego, no se puede comprar. Pero no hay ninguna información de cómo irá la cosa, si se podrá comprar vender fuera de earth 2, de cuanto será el supply, etc. Los rumores dicen que su valor de salida puede se de $0.0125, calculado en base a lo que cuesta poner la EPL en las propiedades.



Ok, pues voy a pensarme si compro un terrenito. Igual meto 500 euritos.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Ok, pues voy a pensarme si compro un terrenito. Igual meto 500 euritos.



Si aún no tienes y no te interesa el juego en sí, yo esperaría a ver cómo la llevan a cabo, que igual al final puedes simplemente comprar la cripto en una exchange y te dejas de historias dentro del juego, que es bastante engorroso para el que no le interese.


----------



## derepen (1 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si aún no tienes y no te interesa el juego en sí, yo esperaría a ver cómo la llevan a cabo, que igual al final puedes simplemente comprar la cripto en una exchange y te dejas de historias dentro del juego, que es bastante engorroso para el que no le interese.



Sí, eso me ha parecido, un poco lioso aunque con un poco de tiempo podría.

Ok, me esperaré.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Dic 2021)

Como decíamos, mucho movimiento en diciembre y aún estamos a día 6.

*CTIC *por los comentados $1,50 después de las largas de la FDA.

*Deepspace DPS* aguantando como un campeón el gran _susto _de las cripto y esta semana subiendo, de nuevo trabajándose los $0,50 ($100.000), seguiremos a la espera de los artículos, etc. El 01/01/2022 valoraremos por primera vez vender.

*Earth 2*, todo va llegando según lo que soñábamos. Cripto anunciado, airdrop del 100% de essencia a los _usuarios fundadores_ y hoy han anunciado partner con Polygon y su rama Polygon Studios. Grandes noticias y mayores esperanzas. ¡Seguimos!


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2021)

Los que metéis mil euros a una meme supongo k estáis forraos


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (7 Dic 2021)

Las inversiones están bien, de recoger dinero nadie se hace pobre.


----------



## Jebediah (8 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Los que metéis mil euros a una meme supongo k estáis forraos



No es mi caso, de hecho, he ganado más en 2 años de criptos que en 15 de bolsa.


----------



## Jebediah (9 Dic 2021)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Las inversiones están bien, de recoger dinero nadie se hace pobre.



Pues al final he vendido el 25% de DPS, que está el mercado muy dudoso; 50.000 dps que se quedan en 20.000€ limpios por lo menos para dormir tranquilo, que vale mucho. El resto ya puede ir _to the moon._


----------



## Teodorf (10 Dic 2021)

Me subo a ctic


----------



## Jebediah (10 Dic 2021)

Teodorf dijo:


> Me subo a ctic



Mucha suerte, yo sigo con lo que tengo pero no me ha dejado nada a gusto lo sucedido; todos y los de la propia empresa también comentaban que estaba prácticamente hecho, un aprobado regalado como se dice y les dan otros 3 meses para revisarlo... no sé, no sé, no lo veo tan claro como antes.


----------



## derepen (30 Dic 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Mucha suerte, yo sigo con lo que tengo pero no me ha dejado nada a gusto lo sucedido; todos y los de la propia empresa también comentaban que estaba prácticamente hecho, un aprobado regalado como se dice y les dan otros 3 meses para revisarlo... no sé, no sé, no lo veo tan claro como antes.



¿Cómo lo llevas? ¿Alguna actualización sobre estas 3? ¿Has visto alguna novedad que pueda estar a la altura?


----------



## stuka (30 Dic 2021)

Lo supero.

Empecé con cuatro grillos. Se los vendí a Notrabajo34 por el triple para sus mercadillos gitanos. Con eso conseguí veinte sapos, que les vendí a Esfinter para que les diera por culo en sus fiestas.

Tras una serie ininterrumpida de cambalaches con bichos, me introduje en las altas finanzas, gracias a que a tito Buffett le gustaron mis canarios, aconsejándome las mejores empresas.

Para no aburrir, mi vida es ahora así:

Mi choza:



Mi esposa:



Mi cariñosa sirvienta panchi:



En fin, un sin vivir.


----------



## Jebediah (31 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo llevas? ¿Alguna actualización sobre estas 3? ¿Has visto alguna novedad que pueda estar a la altura?



*CTIC *desde los $1,50 ha recuperado bien y está ahora en $2,50 pero hasta dentro de un par de meses no se espera el anuncio final.
*DPS *tanteando los $0,30, acaban de sacar el alpha del juego pero no consigue despegar, el mercado tampoco acompaña y es primordial.
*Earth 2*, después del anuncio de la cripto y la adquisición de DRONE, estamos a la espera. Compré algunas parcelas más de las nuevas Tier 2 para acaparar más terrenos y a esperar. Ah, en enero/febrero publicarán el _whitepaper _y por fin sabremos hacia dónde nos dirigimos y los plazos.


----------



## 010 (1 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> *CTIC *desde los $1,50 ha recuperado bien y está ahora en $2,50 pero hasta dentro de un par de meses no se espera el anuncio final.
> *DPS *tanteando los $0,30, acaban de sacar el alpha del juego pero no consigue despegar, el mercado tampoco acompaña y es primordial.
> *Earth 2*, después del anuncio de la cripto y la adquisición de DRONE, estamos a la espera. Compré algunas parcelas más de las nuevas Tier 2 para acaparar más terrenos y a esperar. Ah, en enero/febrero publicarán el _whitepaper _y por fin sabremos hacia dónde nos dirigimos y los plazos.




A donde crees que puede llegar el valor de CTIC?


----------



## Jebediah (1 Ene 2022)

010 dijo:


> A donde crees que puede llegar el valor de CTIC?



Si sale resultado positivo 10-15$.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2022)

No te dejes el Horoh...
Ahhh no...espera...


----------



## Jebediah (12 Ene 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No te dejes el Horoh...
> Ahhh no...espera...



El oro está perfecto donde lo tengo guardado.


----------



## marvi (28 Ene 2022)

Me he unido al club de CTIC, estamos juntos en esto.


----------



## derepen (28 Ene 2022)

Está DPS casi igual que antes del repunte que le llevó a los 70 céntimos, me lo estoy pensando.

CTIC también está baratito.


----------



## Jebediah (28 Ene 2022)

marvi dijo:


> Me he unido al club de CTIC, estamos juntos en esto.



Se supone que en marzo dan el resultado, toca esperar; tal como está el mundo puede dar buenos bandazos hasta entonces, en 1,5$ me plantearía entrar con más.


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> *CTIC *desde los $1,50 ha recuperado bien y está ahora en $2,50 pero hasta dentro de un par de meses no se espera el anuncio final.
> *DPS *tanteando los $0,30, acaban de sacar el alpha del juego pero no consigue despegar, el mercado tampoco acompaña y es primordial.
> *Earth 2*, después del anuncio de la cripto y la adquisición de DRONE, estamos a la espera. Compré algunas parcelas más de las nuevas Tier 2 para acaparar más terrenos y a esperar. Ah, en enero/febrero publicarán el _whitepaper _y por fin sabremos hacia dónde nos dirigimos y los plazos.



Edit: Actualizo hoy que ayer no me dejaba por que el puto Calvopez a puesto una mierda para no postear en 12 horas.

*CTIC *dando bandazos entre 1,5$ y 2,5$, si vuelve al 1,5$ se podría entrar con más.
*Deepspace (DPS)* debería subir, siguen trabajando bien los desarrolladores, ¿a cuanto? Todo dependerá de cómo acompañe el mercado cripto.
*Earth 2, *cada día mejor pinta y sensación de que los 100.000$ se van a quedar cortos. Ayer salió la cripto de _Next Earth, _copia barata de Earth 2; salió a 0,005$ y llegó hasta los 0,05$ para después bajar de nuevo. En el pico, una valoración de $2.5B... a falta del whitepaper de Earth 2 en febrero, muy buenas noticias.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Edit: Actualizo hoy que ayer no me dejaba por que el puto Calvopez a puesto una mierda para no postear en 12 horas.
> 
> *CTIC *dando bandazos entre 1,5$ y 2,5$, si vuelve al 1,5$ se podría entrar con más.
> *Deepspace (DPS)* debería subir, siguen trabajando bien los desarrolladores, ¿a cuanto? Todo dependerá de cómo acompañe el mercado cripto.
> *Earth 2, *cada día mejor pinta y sensación de que los 100.000$ se van a quedar cortos. Ayer salió la cripto de _Next Earth, _copia barata de Earth 2; salió a 0,005$ y llegó hasta los 0,05$ para después bajar de nuevo. En el pico, una valoración de $2.5B... a falta del whitepaper de Earth 2 en febrero, muy buenas noticias.



¿pero usted no era del mundo del oro? ¿Que hace especulando con esos chicharros crypto?


----------



## avioneti (29 Ene 2022)

Me gusta como esta explicado el hilo. Te deseo lo mejor


----------



## Jebediah (29 Ene 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿pero usted no era del mundo del oro? ¿Que hace especulando con esos chicharros crypto?



No sabía yo que por tener oro se prohibe tener criptos.


----------



## Zelofan (29 Ene 2022)

Yo soy un pescao que compro 500 eurillos en dps a 0.60 para volver a vender a 0.60 tras tocar su ATH, con las comisiones que lleva esa coin perdi dinero. Como haces para enterarte de proyectos como ese tan temprano ? ojala hubiera leido el hilo con lo impulsivo que soy hubiera entrado.
Aconsejas algo a dia de hoy ademas de esas 3 ? 

Buen hilo espero tengas tu recompensa buscada


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Ene 2022)

Teodorf dijo:


> Me subo a ctic



creo que yo también


----------



## derepen (30 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Edit: Actualizo hoy que ayer no me dejaba por que el puto Calvopez a puesto una mierda para no postear en 12 horas.
> 
> *CTIC *dando bandazos entre 1,5$ y 2,5$, si vuelve al 1,5$ se podría entrar con más.
> *Deepspace (DPS)* debería subir, siguen trabajando bien los desarrolladores, ¿a cuanto? Todo dependerá de cómo acompañe el mercado cripto.
> *Earth 2, *cada día mejor pinta y sensación de que los 100.000$ se van a quedar cortos. Ayer salió la cripto de _Next Earth, _copia barata de Earth 2; salió a 0,005$ y llegó hasta los 0,05$ para después bajar de nuevo. En el pico, una valoración de $2.5B... a falta del whitepaper de Earth 2 en febrero, muy buenas noticias.



No encuentro next earth en cmc


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> No encuentro next earth en cmc



Está listado en Uniswap, token NXTT.


----------



## derepen (30 Ene 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Está listado en Uniswap, token NXTT.











Precio de Next Earth hoy, gráfico de NXTT y capitalización de mercado | CoinGecko


Consulte el precio y el gráfico en vivo de Next Earth, la capitalización de mercado de NXTT, el volumen de comercio 24 horas, la oferta circulante, las últimas noticias y mucho más.




www.coingecko.com





¿Este? 

Subió hasta 0.05 y no quedó registrado en esa web?


----------



## Jebediah (30 Ene 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Precio de Next Earth hoy, gráfico de NXTT y capitalización de mercado | CoinGecko
> 
> 
> Consulte el precio y el gráfico en vivo de Next Earth, la capitalización de mercado de NXTT, el volumen de comercio 24 horas, la oferta circulante, las últimas noticias y mucho más.
> ...



Supongo que según el exchange que se mire cada uno marcará un inicio diferente, al igual que el Bitcoin no tiene el mismo valor en diferentes exchanges (pero a lo bestia).
Por ejemplo en este aparece como si hubiera superado los 0,20$, lo que será un error supongo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> creo que yo también



Insensato, aqui se viene a apostar por Trunks y punto!!


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Insensato, aqui se viene a apostar por Trunks y punto!!



vakantiegeld integro a Trunks.

no te digo que me lo superes, igualamelo  haha


----------



## Gentilischi (31 Ene 2022)

Fooled by Randomness. Ya te darás la hostia, ya. Te crees más listo que el mercado. Como el 89% de los inversores formados en la Ivy League con sueldos cienmileuristas de wall street. 









No más mentiras: el 89% de los fondos no batieron al mercado | Economipedia


Durante los últimos 15 años, el 89% de todos los fondos de inversión de Estados Unidos no fueron capaces de batir al S&P Composite 1500. En este artículo veremos cómo han evolucionado los fondos por categoría y explicaremos, de manera sencilla, cuál es la interpretación de estos números. Sería...




economipedia.com


----------



## Jebediah (10 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Fooled by Randomness. *Ya te darás la hostia, ya. Te crees más listo que el mercado*. Como el 89% de los inversores formados en la Ivy League con sueldos cienmileuristas de wall street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto no lo había visto.


----------



## derepen (10 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esto no lo había visto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 938218


----------



## Jebediah (11 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Edit: Actualizo hoy que ayer no me dejaba por que el puto Calvopez a puesto una mierda para no postear en 12 horas.
> 
> *CTIC *dando bandazos entre 1,5$ y 2,5$, si vuelve al 1,5$ se podría entrar con más.
> *Deepspace (DPS)* debería subir, siguen trabajando bien los desarrolladores, ¿a cuanto? Todo dependerá de cómo acompañe el mercado cripto.
> *Earth 2, *cada día mejor pinta y sensación de que los 100.000$ se van a quedar cortos. Ayer salió la cripto de _Next Earth, _copia barata de Earth 2; salió a 0,005$ y llegó hasta los 0,05$ para después bajar de nuevo. En el pico, una valoración de $2.5B... a falta del whitepaper de Earth 2 en febrero, muy buenas noticias.



Actualizando que ya han pasado 2 semanas, aunque no haya pasado nada interesante:

*CTIC *por los $2, lo dicho, tambaleándose _paquí-pallá_ hasta que llegue el día, creo que es el 28 de febrero.
*DeepSpace (DPS)*, después de bajar a los casi $0,10 recupera hasta los $0,14 que a lo tonto es un 40%. El equipo ha informado de un nuevo partner para el desarrollo y sigue pintando bien de cara al futuro, siguen con el desarrollo e informan de actualizaciones a menudo, que ya es pedir bastante en un proyecto de estos.
*Earth 2*, seguimos a la espera de cripto, recursos, etc. avances al fin y al cabo, parece que llegarán en Q2. Mientras llegan nos entretienen con _"la caza de los huevos"_ y abriendo algún que otro estado previamente bloqueado (hoy Macao).

Toca esperar en todas que muchas veces es lo más difícil. Paciencia.


----------



## marvi (18 Feb 2022)

Ayer, AGIO recibió la aprobación de un medicamento por parte de la FDA:

_*Agios Announces FDA Approval of PYRUKYND® (mitapivat) as First Disease-Modifying Therapy for Hemolytic Anemia in Adults with Pyruvate Kinase Deficiency*_

Sin embargo, la acción no sólo no subió sino que bajó algo. La explicación a este hecho es que los inversores que esperaban la subida tras la aprobación ya tomaron posiciones con anterioridad y tras el anuncio sólo les quedaba deshacer la posición. Lo que viene a confirmar el dicho de compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia.

Viene esto a cuento por CTIC, si no nos pasará lo mismo cuando aprueben su medicamento. Además, el entorno general de las bolsas no ayuda.

Ya queda poco para el día 28, esperemos que no ocurra lo mismo.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2022)

marvi dijo:


> Ayer, AGIO recibió la aprobación de un medicamento por parte de la FDA:
> 
> _*Agios Announces FDA Approval of PYRUKYND® (mitapivat) as First Disease-Modifying Therapy for Hemolytic Anemia in Adults with Pyruvate Kinase Deficiency*_
> 
> ...



No controlo nada de AGIO, sólo de los que tengo expuestos pero parece que AGIO y CTIC son empresas parecidas, las prácticamente se dedican a buscar nuevos fármacos (que les financien) y hasta que logran algún aprobado o avance relevante tienen pocos ingresos y muchos gastos.

Lamentablemente no dispongo de tiempo para indagar y no sé el pipeline que maneja AGIO por lo que coged con pinzas lo que digo, pero si como parece es una empresa "_a lo CTIC_", hay que mirar su market cap, es de $1.6B, el de CTIC de $200M. Si aprobarán a CTIC nadie lo sabe, cuánto subirá tampoco, pero no parece que en el caso de CTIC esté descontada la aprobación, su market cap es muy bajo.

En su día (1 año más o menos) creo que estimaban una valoración de $2B para CTIC teniendo en cuenta el mercado de su fármaco, la competencia, el flujo de dinero que se llevaría, etc. eso son $20 por acción. Dudo que suba tanto si se lleva el aprobado pero bueno, deja más cerca mi objetivo de los $15.

Esta extensión de la FDA no me hizo nada de gracia, estos a la mínima que dudan te joden vivo, cambió la seguridad que había en el aprobado por lo que generan dudas y la gente ya no entra tan a saco incluso con el aprobado... pero bueno, una bajada con el aprobado yo no la contemplo.


----------



## mol (18 Feb 2022)

cuanto llevas ganao? curiosidad, y si se puede saber


----------



## Jebediah (18 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> cuanto llevas ganao? curiosidad, y si se puede saber



¿Dónde?


----------



## mol (18 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿Dónde?



Pues en tus inversiones.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Feb 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pues en tus inversiones.



Teniendo en cuenta que invierto desde hace 15 años, el resultado hasta este año estará más o menos en 0, algunos pocos miles de euros arriba/abajo.

Este año por ahora 30.000€ en DPS ya cobrados (vendí la mitad), ahora tengo en DPS unos $18.000 que espero no vender hasta los $100.000, CTIC en una semanita sabremos si gano algo o pierdo lo que tengo y Earth 2, que es lo que me puede dar los mayores beneficios. Pero ya te digo que hasta ahora 0€ de ganancias en total aprox.

Actualizaré pronto para explicar lo de Earth 2 que ya hay roadmap y tiene muy muy buena pinta.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (23 Feb 2022)

Decepcionado...

Esperaba cosas más serias, con mejor aceptación y menos riesgo; como prostitución, drogas o tráfico de órganos.


----------



## Jebediah (27 Feb 2022)

Recordad que mañana 28/02 *CTIC *tiene el día que le dicen si es fármaco es aprobado o no. Perder lo invertido o hacer un x5. Supongo que darán el resultado después del cierre de mercado. Suerte a los que jugáis, que también será la mía.


----------



## Teodorf (28 Feb 2022)

Sell the news?


----------



## Jebediah (28 Feb 2022)

Teodorf dijo:


> Sell the news?



Yes, hoy darán el veredicto después del cierre supongo, así que mañana cuando abra a vender, ya sea con ganancias o pérdidas.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2022)

Bueno, pues tenemos el aprobado, sólo queda ver cómo se lo toma el mercado. 

Según los analistas, CTIC debería tener a su alcance unas ventas de $390M, y su actual capitalización de mercado es de $210M... debería subir bien pero cualquiera se fía de esta calaña. 

CTIC por su parte, dice que está preparado para comenzar la venta en 10 días y que tiene fondos suficientes para hacerlo, o sea que lo tenían todo bien atado. Normalmente en estos aprobados las ventas no comienzan hasta pasado un año aprox. A ver la apertura.

CTI BioPharma Corp. (CTIC) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


----------



## marvi (1 Mar 2022)

UPDATE 2-FDA approves CTI BioPharma's bone marrow cancer drug


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (1 Mar 2022)

A ver como responde el mercado. No llevo mucho de CTIC, 400 compradas a 1,98$.

Además, como tú, llevo unas 10000 DPS de la época de riskmoon. 

He echado un vistazo a Earth2 pero no lo veo claro todavía.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2022)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> A ver como responde el mercado. No llevo mucho de CTIC, 400 compradas a 1,98$.
> 
> Además, como tú, llevo unas 10000 DPS de la época de riskmoon.
> 
> He echado un vistazo a Earth2 pero no lo veo claro todavía.



Para inversión como tal, Earth 2 lo veo tarde ya para entrar, para poder tener una buena cantidad de esencia (futura cripto), tendrías que pagar bastante para comprar esas propiedades, que además te van dando la esencia que tienen poco a poco... 

Como proyecto de futuro (si todo va bien claro), es muy temprano pero eso ya es otra historia a parte de una simple inversión y te tiene que gustar el tema del metaverso, juegos, realidad virtual, etc.


----------



## Jebediah (1 Mar 2022)

Pues lo dicho, que cualquiera se fía de esta gente.

Dejan la subida en un +50%, en los $3. Una empresa que no tenía nada pasa a tener un mercado de $2.000M con su parte del pastel de $300M de ventas anuales y valoran la empresa en $300M, en fin.

Con estos números, son en este momento $10.000 de beneficio, que no está mal pero el riesgo tomado para un beneficio del 50% no es asumible de ninguna de las maneras. No sé si venderé... consultaré con la almohada.


----------



## marvi (1 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, que cualquiera se fía de esta gente.
> 
> Dejan la subida en un +50%, en los $3. Una empresa que no tenía nada pasa a tener un mercado de $2.000M con su parte del pastel de $300M de ventas anuales y valoran la empresa en $300M, en fin.
> 
> Con estos números, son en este momento $10.000 de beneficio, que no está mal pero el riesgo tomado para un beneficio del 50% no es asumible de ninguna de las maneras. No sé si venderé... consultaré con la almohada.



Yo creo que hay que dejar pasar unos días, que se asiente la noticia. No ha llegado a todos a los que debe llegar. Y al tratarse de una empresa de muy baja capitalización es posible que pueda darse una rápida compra por otra compañía.

Vamos a darle unos días de margen.

Enviado desde mi Mi Note 10 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2022)

marvi dijo:


> Yo creo que hay que dejar pasar unos días, que se asiente la noticia. No ha llegado a todos a los que debe llegar. Y al tratarse de una empresa de muy baja capitalización es posible que pueda darse una rápida compra por otra compañía.
> 
> Vamos a darle unos días de margen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi Note 10 Lite mediante Tapatalk



Puede que sí, como digo en el primer mensaje vendiendo posiciones soy horrible así que vosotros diréis XD.

Como dices, las mantendré esta semana y a ver que se cuece al próxima.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (2 Mar 2022)

De donde sacas estas ideas?


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Sabes si se listará en algún exchange Earth 2 cuando salga?



Repasando el hilo, respondo esta pregunta. 

Hace un par de meses se sumó al equipo un ex-directivo de Binance (Omar Rahim) por lo que puede tener buena info o trato con la compañía pero ayer mismo en el Discord oficial le preguntaron al jefe Shane acerca del exchange inicial en el que saldrá la cripto y dijo que de primeras no esperan sacarlo en una exchange centralizada como Binance, lo harán en una DEX, exchange descentralizada. Aún no se sabe en cual.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Mar 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> De donde sacas estas ideas?



Uno se aburre en el curro XD. Sobre todo en los foros, rankia, burbuja, foxinver, etc.


----------



## Jebediah (3 Mar 2022)

Con todo el jaleo se me olvidó comentar info importante de la cripto de *Earth 2*:

- Tendrá un máximo supply de 5B, bueno a largo plazo pues hará la moneda estable al tener suficiente _tirada_. Además no parece que sea fácil conseguir una cantidad considerable pues se tendrá que generar dentro del juego.
- A corto plazo, en el lanzamiento sólo estarán disponibles las monedas que tienen los usuarios, es decir, un circulante actual de 112 millones de monedas, dejan abierta la posibilidad de añadir liquidez si fuera necesario, aunque prefieren no tener que hacerlo. 

Para ponerlo en contexto, valorando la cripto en $10, Earth 2 tendría una market cap de $1.2B, bastante más bajo que proyectos parecidos, por lo que la cripto puede alcanzar un valor considerable.


----------



## tremenk (3 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, que cualquiera se fía de esta gente.
> 
> Dejan la subida en un +50%, en los $3. Una empresa que no tenía nada pasa a tener un mercado de $2.000M con su parte del pastel de $300M de ventas anuales y valoran la empresa en $300M, en fin.
> 
> Con estos números, son en este momento $10.000 de beneficio, que no está mal pero el riesgo tomado para un beneficio del 50% no es asumible de ninguna de las maneras. No sé si venderé... consultaré con la almohada.



Hasta que no haya flujo de caja los institucionales top no se meten. 

Pasa igual que en las mineras o con las fintech hasta que no generan pasta no acaba de revalorizarse correctamente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Mar 2022)

tu eres de mi equipo, del coge el dinero y corre, nunca seremos ricos pero tampoco seremos pobres...


----------



## Jebediah (3 Mar 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tu eres de mi equipo, del coge el dinero y corre, nunca seremos ricos pero tampoco seremos pobres...



Buena manera de llamarnos a los perdedores natos XD. ¡Espero acabar con la racha definitivamente con Earth 2!


----------



## Jebediah (7 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Edit: Actualizo hoy que ayer no me dejaba por que el puto Calvopez a puesto una mierda para no postear en 12 horas.
> 
> *CTIC *dando bandazos entre 1,5$ y 2,5$, si vuelve al 1,5$ se podría entrar con más.
> *Deepspace (DPS)* debería subir, siguen trabajando bien los desarrolladores, ¿a cuanto? Todo dependerá de cómo acompañe el mercado cripto.
> *Earth 2, *cada día mejor pinta y sensación de que los 100.000$ se van a quedar cortos. Ayer salió la cripto de _Next Earth, _copia barata de Earth 2; salió a 0,005$ y llegó hasta los 0,05$ para después bajar de nuevo. En el pico, una valoración de $2.5B... a falta del whitepaper de Earth 2 en febrero, muy buenas noticias.



*ACTUALIZO:


CTIC *después del +50% y llegar a $3 siguió avanzando durante la semana hasta los $4, hoy tal como está el mercado se supone que bajará. A medio-largo plazo debería buscar los $10, allá cada cual con su nivel de paciencia.

*DeepSpace (DPS)* buena subida de $0,14 hasta los $0,20 y tal como está el mercado mucho mejor desempeño. El AMA del sábado funcionó bien, la gente está con ganas y la semana que viene ya comienza el avance del juego con el _minteo _de las naves, etc. Sin prisa pero sin pausa, espero verla en $1 este año.

*Earth 2*, mientras estamos a la espera de la cripto en Q3 (junio-septiembre), se siguen vendiendo +30K tiles al día, buena cantidad. Cuando abren un nuevo estado se venden +150k tiles en pocas horas, la cifra de 150k usuarios activos al mes hace ver que hay una buena comunidad detrás. Si siguen aportando novedades hasta la salida de la cripto, ésta puede resultar muy rentable.


----------



## marvi (8 Mar 2022)

Sigo dentro de CTIC y animado por este tipo de empresas, le sigo los pasos a otra similar: 
*AKBA - Akebia Terapéutica, Inc.* fecha de aprobación de la FDA el 28 y 29 de marzo.

_Akebia Therapeutics, Inc., una compañía biofarmacéutica, se enfoca en el desarrollo y comercialización de terapias renales para pacientes con enfermedades renales. El principal candidato a producto en investigación de la compañía es vadadustat, una terapia oral, que se encuentra en Fase III de desarrollo para el tratamiento de la anemia por enfermedad renal crónica (ERC) en pacientes adultos dependientes y no dependientes de diálisis. También ofrece Auryxia, un citrato férrico que se utiliza para controlar los niveles de fósforo sérico en pacientes adultos con ERC en diálisis; y el tratamiento de la anemia por deficiencia de hierro en pacientes adultos con ERC que no se someten a diálisis. Akebia Therapeutics, Inc. tiene acuerdos de colaboración con Otsuka Pharmaceutical Co. Ltd. para el desarrollo y comercialización de vadadustat en Estados Unidos, Unión Europea, Rusia, China, Australia, Canadá, Medio Oriente y otros países; y Mitsubishi Tanabe Pharma Corporation para el desarrollo y comercialización de vadadustat en Japón y otros países asiáticos, así como un acuerdo de investigación y licencia con Janssen Pharmaceutica NV para el desarrollo y comercialización de compuestos dirigidos al factor prolil hidroxilasa inducible por hipoxia en todo el mundo. La empresa se incorporó en 2007 y tiene su sede en Cambridge, Massachusetts._

Capitalización similar a CTIC, sobre los 400M. Cierre de ayer a 2,53$.
Como dice uno en otro foro, AKBA estará entre $ 20 en aprobación o $ .85 en rechazo. Demasiado riesgo. 

En este caso, esperando a la fecha de aprobación para hacer entrada, o quizás tomando alguna pequeña compra ya.

Me interesa escuchar opiniones.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Mar 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO:
> 
> 
> CTIC *después del +50% y llegar a $3 siguió avanzando durante la semana hasta los $4, hoy tal como está el mercado se supone que bajará. A medio-largo plazo debería buscar los $10, allá cada cual con su nivel de paciencia.
> ...



*CTIC* rondando los $4. No se esperan grandes saltos ya así que a donde se dirija, lo hará lentamente.

*DeepSpace (DPS) *en $0,25, hace 2 días salió el marketplace para comprar, vender y mintear las naves a 150 DPS cada una; se han manteado 15.000 naves, más de $500.000 gastados, muy buena acogida. Hoy también han publicado el artículo que estaba preparado en bitcoin.com. Dando buenos pasos.








Strategy and Space Gamers Get Their Own Play-to-Earn Metaverse Full of Cool NFTs — DEEPSPACE (DPS) Alpha Review – Bitcoin News


The release of the alpha version of the play-to-earn metaverse game DEEPSPACE opens up a brand new chapter of the metaverse world.




news.bitcoin.com





*Earth 2, *entre estado y estado a pasar días hasta que saquen la cripto.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> *CTIC* rondando los $4. No se esperan grandes saltos ya así que a donde se dirija, lo hará lentamente.
> 
> *DeepSpace (DPS) *en $0,25, hace 2 días salió el marketplace para comprar, vender y mintear las naves a 150 DPS cada una; se han manteado 15.000 naves, más de $500.000 gastados, muy buena acogida. Hoy también han publicado el artículo que estaba preparado en bitcoin.com. Dando buenos pasos.
> 
> ...



Poco que actualizar:

*CTIC*: Por los $6, yo ya estoy fuera, pero para el que entró y sigue. Si no le cambian perspectivas debería ir subiendo poco a poco.

* DeepSpace (DPS): *Iba a decir que aguanta bien los $0,08 por que en el descalabro del mercado se ha mantenido en el nivel, pero veo que en la última actualización estaba en $0,25 XD. Bueno, ayer se terminó el staking de las naves (que daban x DPS cada día) y en una semana creo que sale la beta del juego y se podrá probar. Sigo pensando que llegará a $1, necesita que el momento del mercado acompañe.

* Earth 2*: Quedan 2 mesecitos para el lanzamiento del token Essence que espero dé grandes alegrías, veo el token mínimo en $10 estando el mercado como está ahora; si este acompaña, $100.


----------

